# SPS analog Ausgang -> analog Eingang



## Jens_ (19 Oktober 2020)

Hallo, 

in einem Schaltschrank habe ich eine Siemens S7-1200 montiert nun soll Nachträglich ein analog Signal 4-20mA vom Ausgang dieser SPS auf den analog Eingang einer Melde- SPS Wago 750-454 geklemmt werden. 

An dieser Melde-SPS war vorher ein 4-20mA Sensor angeschlossen. Beide Steuerungen habe unterschiedliche 24VDC Netzteile. Ohne Trennverstärker zeigt die Wago SPS mir eine offenen Stromkreis an.

Kann ich dort mit einem aktiven Trennverstärker etwas ausrichten oder hat jemand eine andere Idee?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Oktober 2020)

Wie ist denn alles genau angeklemmt? Kleine Skizze evtl. ( mit Bestellnummern )
Liefert die 1200ér zumindest die 4mA?


----------



## Rudi (19 Oktober 2020)

Die Eingangskanäle des Wago Moduls sind Differenzeingänge.


----------



## PN/DP (19 Oktober 2020)

Ohne Trennverstärker müssen die Bezugspannungen von Analogausgang und Analogeingang miteinander verbunden werden, in der Regel die Minus der beiden 24VDC Netzteile, damit die 4-20mA auch wieder zur Sender-SPS zurückfließen können.
Mit Trennverstärker braucht man das nicht. Da müssen nur beim Eingang und beim Ausgang jeweils die 2 Drähte des Signals angeschlossen werden.

Harald


----------

